# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  عشق عاشقی و کنکور !!!!

## e.t.e

حالم بده بد بد بد  مغزم ب من میده بعد رد کتابم میشه پرت  اه  چیکار می شه کرد !!
خوب ن من عاشق نیستم بودم ترک کردم  :Yahoo (4):   (خدایا ببخش بخاطر دروغم  :Yahoo (112): )

خوب میخام یکم حرف بزنم براتون  هرچند داره وقت میره وللی میگم چون کمک رو دوست دارم 
می دونم الان خیلی هاتون عاشقین خیلیا تون یکیو دوست دارین  ولی می خام بگم   بزار فک کنم چی بگم  :Yahoo (110): 
 :Yahoo (15):  اها  ببین ما کنکوریا  الان تو بد ترین و یا بهترین روزگار زندگیمونیم  ب ما رحم کنین (قابل توجعه یه نفر )  چرا گفتم  :Yahoo (110):  اون یه نفر کیه هاان  :Yahoo (77): 
خوب بریم سر اصل ماجرا می دونم سخته بشینی تو خونه نری نبینیش تلگرام نری چت نکنی  ک چی دکتر شی اوووه   :Yahoo (13):  یعنی می تونی اره بابا  مگه دکترا از مریخ اومدن  :Yahoo (100): من خودم یه دوست دارم از من انقد خنگ تر بود همیشیه از من کمک میخاست برا درساش مخصوصا زبان 100 زد من زدم 30  الان پزشکی می خونه   :Yahoo (113):  ولی من !!!!  :Yahoo (68): بگم ن هویتم باید مخفی باشه  :Yahoo (16): 
اره من موقع کنکور عاشق شدم  و همش تو فکرو قرار اینا بودم    خوب بعدم سربازی  ااا داره حسب حال میشه  بریم خط بعدی ولش  :Yahoo (56): 

خوب  مخام یه چیزیو بگم امشب بهش فکر کنین  میدونم چیو دوست دارین ولی باور کنین اینا عشقا 18 سالگی یا الکی یه وقت نیگین باید رویای خیس بازی کنیم ن از این خبرا نیس  
دوستای گلم می دونم فکر می کنید خلم ولی   ن   من پرم از گله شکایت از خودم  جلو اینه می رم ب خودم فحش میدم  دوست ندارم کسی شرایط منو داشته باشه   
این چند ماه دیگه رو  دندون رو کتاب بزارین بخونین بخونین بعدش من خودم   همتونو می برم سر خونه :Yahoo (17):   خونه چی باوااو  کارا براتون پیداشه خودش حلله 

 ولی راه حل  :  اهنگ پاپ  لاو  دیس لاو ب کل حذفففف  (ولی اهنگا من خوبه گوش بدین اسمو نمیگم تو کف بمونین  :Yahoo (111): )
ولی اگه یه دوست قابل اعتماد دارین می تونین ارتباططون حفظ  کنین   طوری ک بهتون انگیزه بده ن جنگیزه   :Yahoo (13):  نگو بده    
 خوب  لوپ کلام  اگه یه نفرو دوست داری  می خای عین من خاک بر سر درسو ول کنی بری سر بازی  بعد  بگی عاشقی  ببینی یارو نامزاد کرده   ن ببین باید درس بخونی برا خودت یه کسی بشی  اووف چه کسی بشی  :Yahoo (17):  فتا نگیره منو بسم الله   خوب می گفتم  اره داداشا و خواهرا  منکه خواهر ندارم خوب بیخیال  اره اینجوری داستان اگه کسیو دوست داری   دوست داری بتونی باهاش باشی  ب این نیست ک بگی دوست دارم  از همه بیشتر  بابا دیگه نمیشه خررر والا بخدا راس می گم ن تو جاش باشی قبول می کنی ن خونه داری ن ماشین پول تو جیبتم بابات میده    یعنی دیگه برو بمیر  ن واستا کی گفت خود کشی  برو کتابتو وردار بخون  تا پول داری شی و عشقتو از دس ندی مطمعینم می دونی  


(گذشته از شوخی حالم بده دوخترا قرص چی بخورم  :Yahoo (35): )
137

----------


## magicboy

خدایا هیچ وقت تو خلقت کیفیت رو فدای کمیت نکن...
کم خلق کن ولی با کیفیت
حالا میل خودته ... فردا نگی تو کارم دخالت نکن

----------


## Mr Sky

من که نفهمیدم کلا چی گفتی ....هر چی تو این چند ماه هم خوندم به فن.ا رفت.
.
.
.

----------


## magicboy

الان تو راه حل میخوای یا راه حل میخوای بدی : |
فک نکنم با این طرز فکر به جایی برسی
من اگه داستان این 4 سالمو برات تعریف کنم پودر میشی
درد هر کی قدر جنبشه

----------


## n.f11

میزاریم به حساب فشار کنکور:/

----------


## ASkonkur

عشق و عاشقی و کنکور؟

تو الان باید عاشق کتابات باشی وگرنه...

----------


## Ali.N

> حالم بده بد بد بد  مغزم ب من میده بعد رد کتابم میشه پرت  اه  چیکار می شه کرد !!
> خوب ن من عاشق نیستم بودم ترک کردم   (خدایا ببخش بخاطر دروغم )
> 
> خوب میخام یکم حرف بزنم براتون  هرچند داره وقت میره وللی میگم چون کمک رو دوست دارم 
> می دونم الان خیلی هاتون عاشقین خیلیا تون یکیو دوست دارین  ولی می خام بگم   بزار فک کنم چی بگم 
>  اها  ببین ما کنکوریا  الان تو بد ترین و یا بهترین روزگار زندگیمونیم  ب ما رحم کنین (قابل توجعه یه نفر )  چرا گفتم  اون یه نفر کیه هاان 
> خوب بریم سر اصل ماجرا می دونم سخته بشینی تو خونه نری نبینیش تلگرام نری چت نکنی  ک چی دکتر شی اوووه   یعنی می تونی اره بابا  مگه دکترا از مریخ اومدن من خودم یه دوست دارم از من انقد خنگ تر بود همیشیه از من کمک میخاست برا درساش مخصوصا زبان 100 زد من زدم 30  الان پزشکی می خونه   ولی من !!!! بگم ن هویتم باید مخفی باشه 
> اره من موقع کنکور عاشق شدم  و همش تو فکرو قرار اینا بودم    خوب بعدم سربازی  ااا داره حسب حال میشه  بریم خط بعدی ولش 
> 
> ...


عالی بود :Yahoo (4): 
دوستان عبرت بگیرین!!!
اینم یکی که داره از زبون خوش نصیحت می کنه :Yahoo (76): 
مرسی از شما متنتون جالب بود(البته یکم خلی خخخخخخخخخ :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): )

----------


## Mr Sky

احتمالا از همون چیزایی که lili96666زده تو هم زدی........البته از نوع سوپرش

----------


## pouria98

> احتمالا از همون چیزایی که lili96666زده تو هم زدی........البته از نوع سوپرش


لطفا شان و شخصیت هیچ فردی رو اینطور پایین نیارید ، این لحن صحبت کردنتون خیلی زشته
هر دوی این عزیزان کار خلافی که نکردن ، اومدن یه تاپیک با موضوع متفرقه زدن 
این لودگی ها برای چیه؟ برای لایک؟
بسه دیگه این بچه بازیا

----------


## Huot

> خدایا هیچ وقت تو خلقت کیفیت رو فدای کمیت نکن...
> کم خلق کن ولی با کیفیت
> حالا میل خودته ... فردا نگی تو کارم دخالت نکن

----------


## ThePriNcE

داداش ما که نفهمیدیم چی میگی،یه چنتا تست از حرفات بذار خوب جا بیفته برامون :Yahoo (76): 
ولی کلا عشقو عاشقی چی چی هس تحالا؟؟؟حالا من کاری به کنکورو ایناشم ندارما،ولی نمیدونم ملت چطور عاشق کسی میشن که شبو روز تو فکرشن :Yahoo (35): 
من عاشق پلی استیشنم البته :Yahoo (68):

----------


## ایده آل



----------

